# Ccw class



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

.


https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ccw-class-for-75-per-person-awesome-experience.285801/


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I wouldn't take it from someone that doesn't even know what it is. Ohio doesn't have a CCW permit it a CHL


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ducknut141 said:


> Ohio doesn't have a CCW permit it a CHL


https://www.hcso.org/how-to-apply-for-a-ccw-license/
The Sherrif where I live calls it a ccw 
Guess we're good to go !
Have fun and Good luck


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ducknut141 said:


> I wouldn't take it from someone that doesn't even know what it is. Ohio doesn't have a CCW permit it a CHL


Strange in lake county your sheriff department calls it 

http://www.lakesheriff.com/Services/ccw/CCWprocess.htm


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> Strange in lake county your sheriff department calls it
> 
> http://www.lakesheriff.com/Services/ccw/CCWprocess.htm


I don't think he lives in Lake County California. I may be wrong though.

*CCW Application Submission*

Fill out the CCW application in its entirety. Sign p\all pages that need signed and fill in all of section 7;
Obtain all documents required to accompany the application:
*A copy of your California Driver’s License; *
A copy of your birth certificate;
A copy of your Social Security card;
Any CCW permits from other states or counties;
A copy of any records associated with an arrest or detention (during your lifetime);
A copy of a utility bill or any other service billed to your Lake County physical street address;
A copy of your DD214 Military Service record (Honorable Discharge Only), if applicable;
A passport size 2"x2" standard color photo for the file.
Department of Motor Vehicles printout.

Return completed application, required documents & 2x2 standard color photo to the* Sheriff’s Office in Lakeport at 1220 Martin St., or mail to PO Box 489, Lakeport CA 95453. *


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oops..... should have added the state when looking..... maybe the way they call it is changing from .... Concealed Carry weapon permit .... to ... conceal handgun license 
Oh well still a great class if your close to central Ohio 
With extra's


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ducknut141 said:


> I wouldn't take it from someone that doesn't even know what it is. Ohio doesn't have a CCW permit it a CHL


No worries. He does a good job and the sheriff still gave me the permit. The instructor knows what it is.


----------

